# 2000 Grand Am blinkers issue



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You need a multimeter and a factory wiring diagrams manual which is part of the factory service manuals set for your vehicle. Order from dealer or helminc.com.

Then follow the troubleshooting instructions.

You need this because all the wiring is wrapped in harnesses and it is impossible to trace wires and see where they go. These books tell you which connectors are where specifically, which terminals are what, what wire color is for what, where various components like relays are located, etc.

How to use a multimeter...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...a+car&aq=0&oq=how+to+use+a+multimeter&aqi=g10


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... 1st thing I'd do is swap out the Flasher unit plugged into the fuse board....
Cheap 1s are 3./ 4. dollars,.. Better 1s are 5./ 9. dollars...


----------



## internal (Mar 29, 2010)

there was a recall on the blinker or flasher system for 2000 grand ams you might check into it . something that made them mess up and sometimes even come on when they shouldnt be on. hope this helps


----------

